# considering all electric fence



## garye5007 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello again!
Still planning fencing and was wondering if anyone besides Fiasco farm uses all electric fence? Was thinking about 6-7 strands with poly tape around nose height...I have a good charger already. I will be keeping 2 Nigerian wethers.
Opinions??? Thanks!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Im not sure but my cousins have a couple strands on the outside of their original fencing


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't have a all electric fence but thought about it till I took into consideration how dry it gets. Anyways I see some pros and cons here. Pros, easy!! Cons you would have to make sure it goes way down close to the ground. If a predator is trying to get in and gets nailed half way in he's going to dart into the pen. Another thing, not really a con just something to think about. You would need a few chargers or a really really good one. When you look at distance on the units it will say something like 1 mile, 5 mile blah blah. That is 1 mile with one wire. If you put 4 stands up that is 1/4 of a mile. The Polly tape makes the distance even shorter. Ok but back to a con lol we are dealing with SUPER smart animals here. They can tell when that sucker isn't working, and when it's not working you don't just have a hole for them to get out you have basically no fence. 
I myself don't think doing this would be a bad idea, but I can see it being stressful at times. I think the biggest thing I would make sure to do if you go this way is to make sure you have a place to lock them up at night time when you can't really keep a eye on things.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fiasco Farm hasn't had goats for a while now.


----------



## garye5007 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I still have at least 8 weeks before I have to be done with it...
I was going on Fiasco farms site when I mentioned them. Jessica, you're right about if the fence is out, you have nothing...I guess it's back to 5' no climb... lots of posts and H braces ect. Thanks again!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Since I joined this forum there have been posts about 2 tragic accidents with goats getting caught in electric fencing--one died of electrocution & the other, as I recall, was blind & couldn't eat on her own. I was really surprised that it was even possible for electric fencing to do that kind of harm! In the case of the one who went blind she also fell in her water while in contact with the electric fence--so I guess it's better not to put their water by the fence. I have no personal experience with using electric fence, but thought I should refer you to those 2 stories here on TGS.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

We use the 4ft sheep and goat fence with t posts and wood post braces. It was quick to install, especially with the fence puller attachment using our tractor.


----------

